# Ufc Reaches Deal With Hbo



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2007)

The UFC has reached a deal to air live events on HBO, according to statements made by UFC president Dana White on a pre-UFC 70 teleconference.

White said that the UFC will be putting on live events for HBO and that the first UFC event on HBO will air this summer. When asked by a reporter if the HBO deal is "signed, sealed, and delivered," White said, "Yes." When asked if the deal should be reported as official, White said, "Yeah. We will be on HBO this summer." White also spoke of struggling to sign the HBO deal in the past tense, as he said, "We would have never signed a deal if we weren't comfortable with it."

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3796&zoneid=2


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 18, 2007)

Wonderful news! Since this is the last season for the Sopranos on HBO, now I don't need to convince my wife why we still need a subscription.  It's a great angle: "Look Honey, we don't have to spend $39.99 on UFC fights anymore. They are on HBO now."

I wonder if they will follow the example of HBO Boxing and air the Pay Per View events the following week.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 18, 2007)

It figures. I expected it at some point. Showtime did an MMA event that featured Gina vs. Julie. HBO was going to come around at some point. Glad they did!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

Dana is a very, very smart business man.  He has maneuvered the UFC into position to be a juggernaut of a sport in the future.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 24, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Dana is a very, very smart business man. He has maneuvered the UFC into position to be a juggernaut of a sport in the future.


 
I agree fully.

WOW...big news...

good bye boxing!


----------

